# The Truth About Reptiles: Flyer now ready!



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen,

I'd like to present the PDF version of our flyer - The Truth About Reptiles: Responsible keepers vs Lush's lies!

Please pass it around, email it, print it, describe it and do anything and everything you want with it.

Special thanks goes to Sephiroth, Natrix, Chris Newman, Paulds, TheMetaphysicalNinja, SpikeBrit, Andy007 and countless others for input, support, suggestions, gentle rebukes, feedback and general banter.

Without further ado...

Clicky for linky!


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

Good job mate printing now


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Is this still in the editing stage?

The first sentence I read - 'Reptiles are the oldest species of animal on the planet' just makes no sense i'm afraid 

The reptiles are a class, not a species - and are by no means the 'oldest' on the planet. Invertebrates are animals too! 

I also didn't know that Crested Geckos were ever released - where abouts did you read that?

Sorry to nit-pick :blush: but we can't fight untruths with untruths, it would just defeat the whole object of the exercise!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

I am unable to view it as my work system wont allow me to download the PDF, I'm sure you've rocked it though dude.

Thank you on behalf of everyone for your help with this. : victory:

If anyone can post this in another format it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

neep_neep said:


> Is this still in the editing stage?
> 
> The first sentence I read - 'Reptiles are the oldest species of animal on the planet' just makes no sense i'm afraid
> 
> ...


Agree with this, however, if these things can be addressed I would be more than happy to print and hand out these flyers in Taunton and *possibly* Exeter.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

If you can't view the PDF here's what it says- except the pdf is prettier with pictures lol.​

*THE TRUTH *​*
ABOUT REPTILES​- RESPONSIBLE, LOVING KEEPERS VS LUSH’S LIES! -​*•​The Animal Protection Agency is *NOT *a charity – and *does not advise the government *as they claim! 
• LUSH has *been referred to the Advertising Standards Authority *for their "I’m a chameleon, get me out of here" campaign. A previous, similar complaint against LUSH was upheld by the ASA, *forcing LUSH to withdraw their advertising. *Here are just a *few of the many *bits of misinformation you’re being fed! ​
　

*LUSH’S LIES, DAMNED LIES AND STATISTICS!"​*
*"Some dodgy dealers readily claim that reptiles are easier to keep than dogs!" – LUSH & the APA​*The​​*Companion Animal Welfare Council *is the UK Government’s chosen *advisory body *on animal welfare issues. The CAWC’s view on reptile keeping differs somewhat from the bleak picture presented by the APA: 
"Meeting all the requirements (space, dietary, social, thermal, and so on) of a small, hardy, reptile may be *more readily achievable *for many people than adequately fulfilling all the needs of some breeds of dog." ​
*[Source: The UK Companion Animal Welfare Council]​"Six million reptiles were imported into the EU last year and almost 200,000 arrived in Britain from outside of the EU" – LUSH & the APA​*These figures are completely incorrect. HM Revenue & Customs report that: 17,194 reptiles were imported into the UK of which​​*9,800 were captive bred *and 7,394 wild caught. In addition, many species are exclusively bred by keepers. Take one of the reptiles featured in LUSH’s campaign – the Veiled Chameleon (_Chamaeleo Calyptratus_). Of the 250 exported worldwide, *100% *were bred in captivity, *none were wild caught! *​*
[Source: UNEP World Conservation Monitoring Centre, HMRC]​"​​The trade in wild-caught reptiles is driving species towards extinction" – LUSH & the APA ​
*False. The majority of reptiles are bred in captivity. Furthermore, many​​*endangered species*, such as the Hogg Island Boa, have *been restored to their habitats *after breeding by keepers and careful wildlife restoration campaigns. The Crested Gecko, *once thought to be extinct*, is now one of the most widely bred lizards in the world and is *thriving in the wild *– thanks to responsible and caring owners! ​
[​​*Source: World Wildlife Fund] *​*
"Many commercial reptile-breeding operations in the UK routinely operate outside of the law, are unlicensed and un-inspected, and conditions are invariably inhumane" - LUSH & the APA​*All reptile breeders fall under the Animal Welfare act (2006) and can be inspected. RSPCA data shows that that​​*90% fewer prosecutions are brought against reptile keepers than any other animal owners*. More reptiles (8 million) are kept as pets than dogs (6 million) in the UK. Annually there are 25,000 dogs rehomed, but only 1000 reptiles. *Dogs are more than 25 times more likely to need rehoming *than lizards or snakes ​
[​​*Source: the RSPCA, figures from 2003-2004] *​*
"There is very little reliable information available on basic reptile care. Good quality information is largely inaccessible to the general public" – LUSH & the APA​*Pet Marketing Services is the largest distributor of animal care books in the UK. They offer 104 titles on horses, 136 on cats and 200 on reptiles.​​*Today there is more information published on reptile care than just about any other companion animal *​*
[Source: Pet Marketing Services]​"​​Most wild caught reptiles die within the first year" – LUSH & the APA ​
*The truth is that​​*reptiles kept in captivity are likely 
to live twice as long *as their wild counterparts ​
*[Source: The British Veterinary Zoological Society]​"​​Over half of the 200,000 imported reptiles die in transit – and are written off as acceptable losses" – LUSH & the APA ​
Official figures​*​​show that the actual figure is *less than 0.5% - *and as more reptiles are bred in the UK, less than ever are being imported so it’ll go down even more! ​
*[Source: HM Revenue and Customs, BAA Heathrow Airport]​*
This sheet has been created with support from the members of Reptile Forums UK (Reptile Forums - HomePage) and the Federation of British Herpetologists​(Federation of British Herpetologists) – the best sources for accurate, honest information about reptiles!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Ach, more changes? Well, fair enough. Whatever's been requested by 1:30pm will be included, at which point we've got to draw a line under it. This weekend will be key for protests and handouts - so we need the flyer to be ready very soon.

*1:30pm* is the close for ALL changes. Ay thank yew.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

MissCat said:


> Agree with this, however, if these things can be addressed I would be more than happy to print and hand out these flyers in Taunton and *possibly* Exeter.


Absolutely - sorry, just realised my post was a bit bleak... Otherwise the flyer is great :2thumb: I like how each point is addressed with a nice short paragraph, and referenced with well known authorities : victory:


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh bum, just finished printing out 100 copies, bleh, oh well it isnt my ink its works


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd still change "less than ever are being imported" to "_fewer_ than ever...", sorry to keep banging on about this but grammar is important for the reason I mentioned earlier, as important as getting our facts right, if someone like me doesn't pull it apart you can bet your life one of them will!


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

any news on a latest version? Would like to re-print before i leave work


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I posted this in another thread...
You haven't put full-stops on the end of many paragraphs.: victory:

Just my opinion, but wouldn't it be more effective if it was more simple and straight towards the point in some parts, and so reducing the amount of text and getting more people to have a read.

These figures are completely incorrect. HM Revenue & Customs report that: 17,194 reptiles were imported into the UK of which 9,800 were captive bred and 7,394 wild caught. In addition, many species are exclusively bred by keepers. Take one of the reptiles featured in LUSH’s campaign – the Veiled Chameleon (Chamaeleo Calyptratus). Of the 250 exported worldwide, 100% were bred in captivity, none were wild caught!

Instead something like....

Wrong.HM Revenue & Customs report that: 17, 194 reptiles were imported into the UK of which 9800 were captive bred and 7,394 wild caught.Many species are also exclusively bred by keepers.Of the 250 vieled chameleons exported worldwide, a species featured in LUSH's campaign, 100% were bred in captivity.

With bigger text maybe, I just feel that many people won't be bothered to read it.
__________________


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I posted this in another thread...
> You haven't put full-stops on the end of many paragraphs.: victory:


There's a reason for that - there are no full stops. The only punctuation marks are exclamations. You should never use punctuation in captions, boxouts or subheadings. Full stops are only used in the main body copy - which we don't have.

And while I do agree, shorter means better, unless we get these facts in, we don't have the impact. Less people may read it, but it'll have more impact on those who do.

Less has been swapped over. 

Done and done! Clicky for linky!


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

re-printing now, cheers Khaos


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Khaos said:


> Ach, more changes? Well, fair enough. Whatever's been requested by 1:30pm will be included, at which point we've got to draw a line under it. This weekend will be key for protests and handouts - so we need the flyer to be ready very soon.
> 
> *1:30pm* is the close for ALL changes. Ay thank yew.


 
I understand your frustration, but when the newer versions aren't just agreed edits but actually come in with two or three 'new' bits then you should expect them to be analysed!

The top tag line is inaccurate and needs to be removed (the 'oldest species' bit, because as said earlier reptiles are not a 'species' and certainly aren't the oldest!)

I also agree with the Hogg and Crestie thing...with all the huge effort and 100's of drafts aimed at making sure it is water tight, it would seem silly to add a few erronous half truths at this final stage! 





reptile_man_08 said:


> I posted this in another thread...
> You haven't put full-stops on the end of many paragraphs.: victory:
> 
> Just my opinion, but wouldn't it be more effective if it was more simple and straight towards the point in some parts, and so reducing the amount of text and getting more people to have a read.
> ...


Way too late for an entire re-write and reformat (the edge quotes can simply be removed - it looked fine with them just up and down the edge), re-writing that paragraph would alter the whole formatting.

That said, if you can squeeze an 'only' in that would be really useful...



These figures are completely incorrect. HM Revenue & Customs report that: 17,194 reptiles were imported into the UK of which 9,800 were captive bred and *ONLY* 7,394 wild caught. In addition, many species are exclusively bred by keepers. Take one of the reptiles featured in LUSH’s campaign – the Veiled Chameleon (Chamaeleo Calyptratus). Of the 250 exported worldwide, 100% were bred in captivity, none were wild caught!



This may be all a little late, but if something's worth doing.....

(on a more personal note can I give a massive massive thank you to Khaos for all your efforts on this - you are a true hero! (just don't add more 'extra bits' on the final (final, final, final) effort!:devil::lol2


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry mate, cross post!

Final version quote on top is much better. Do you have a source for the wild release of crestie's and Hoggs?


(Also, shall I go through and remove the links to earlier version in the different threads or do they all link to the most upto date version?)


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Good luck people:2thumb:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

Nice work Khaos! It's come a long way from its humble beginnings!

Can we now say that this is the absolutely final copy? 

We could keep up the edits for weeks but we really don't have the time.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I say we run with what we have - I'm out of time and people need printouts asap. And yes, please to prune the other linkes and get rid so we've only got the final one!


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

can i please have the link to the final copy so i can print it off and post it alll over facebook


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Final Copy link pasted to all but the earliest flyer link posts.

I have also stickied this one, though I am tempted to remove all posts except the very first and lock it so it doesn't get lost/further 'editted'?

Khaos - your call!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

arnie23 said:


> can i please have the link to the final copy so i can print it off and post it alll over facebook


i wouldn't advise doing this on facebook, all that this is doing is pissing off people, not Lush :2thumb:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Final Copy link pasted to all but the earliest flyer link posts.
> 
> I have also stickied this one, though I am tempted to remove all posts except the very first and lock it so it doesn't get lost/further 'editted'?
> 
> Khaos - your call!


I think that sounds like a plan but it's your baby khaos : victory:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

Reptile Zones copy has been swapped for the latest one, and there is a laminated copy on the way to P4T's main notice board :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

done it slightly differently! Left this one open, unstuck it and stuck a copy of the first post and link: victory:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> done it slightly differently! Left this one open, unstuck it and stuck a copy of the first post and link: victory:


Nicely done :2thumb:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Perfect, you da man!

I'm quite interested to see how this develops. Wonder if we'll see any flyers at the Kempton Show?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Khaos said:


> Perfect, you da man!
> 
> I'm quite interested to see how this develops. Wonder if we'll see any flyers at the Kempton Show?


Someone may have some _Draco_ or _Chrysopelea_ but to be fair, they're not strictly 'flyers'..more like gliders....:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Someone may have some _Draco_ or _Chrysopelea_ but to be fair, they're not strictly 'flyers'..more like gliders....:lol2::whistling2:


Taxi for bothrops!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Someone may have some _*Draco*_ or _Chrysopelea_ but to be fair, they're not strictly 'flyers'..more like gliders....:lol2::whistling2:


Can i use this ON topic quote to plug some of what i will have at donny:whistling2:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Can i use this ON topic quote to plug some of what i will have at donny:whistling2:
> 
> 
> image
> image


I live the lizard, not so sure I'd go there for the butter beans though :whistling2:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great flyer. well done to all.


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm happy to print some and have them on my table if the show organisers don't object - although I guess as they were involved in the flyer they will be OK with it - plus it's generally educational as well as just combatting Lush.




Khaos said:


> Perfect, you da man!
> 
> I'm quite interested to see how this develops. Wonder if we'll see any flyers at the Kempton Show?


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

i downloaded and read the flyer and just wanted to say..

that it is absolutely fantastic.
im 15 and a lot of my friends buy Lush products.. i just hope none of them have bought them stupid cham bath bomb things.

When i get some ink for the printer, i am going to print off some copies of the flyer and ask if its okay to put them on my local pet shops front counter, 
and the vets?
and Coast2Coast (my local rep shop).

It seems like the best way i can help, i really am genuinely annoyed at this.
Lack of knowlegde/money making schemes really pee's me off :bash:

but again, well done for taking the time to put together the leaflet!!!

Becca x


----------

